# emergency crab situation!



## pixiedessi (Jun 14, 2011)

So a friend of a friend moved houses today, leaving behind a 30 gallon tank and stand. My boyfriend and I, having an always growing fish population, we were thrilled to have it.

After picking it up, and doing all of the proper cleaning (because it ws filthy. Clearly hadn't been touched in months, and covered in mildew) we found a crab! We have no idea what kind or how to care for it. I think its a marine hermit crab, because its apparently been underwater, without food since december. He's very small with very small spindly legs and a tiny shell.

I can't seem to find any information on their care. Or marine hermit crabs at all, for that matter. If anyone could direct me towards some hermit crab knowledge, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

pixiedessi said:


> So a friend of a friend moved houses today, leaving behind a 30 gallon tank and stand. My boyfriend and I, having an always growing fish population, we were thrilled to have it.
> 
> After picking it up, and doing all of the proper cleaning (because it ws filthy. Clearly hadn't been touched in months, and covered in mildew) we found a crab! We have no idea what kind or how to care for it. I think its a marine hermit crab, because its apparently been underwater, without food since december. He's very small with very small spindly legs and a tiny shell.
> 
> I can't seem to find any information on their care. Or marine hermit crabs at all, for that matter. If anyone could direct me towards some hermit crab knowledge, it would be much appreciated.


Can you possibly upload a picture of it? I have years of experience with land hermit crabs and know a little about marine hermit crabs too.


----------



## pixiedessi (Jun 14, 2011)

If I can get a quick one when he's nt hiding. It may be a little bit though.

Also, I just talked to the previous owner who has just now mentioned it was a saltwater tank. I have no experience with saltwater tanks whatsoever, so I really don't know what I've gotten myself into. 

Should I move this thread to another board? Seein as how I now know that its nor freshwater? 

New to the forum, excuse my stupidity.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

heh. I know this is no help, but the title of this thread make me think of a new superhero called "Emergency Crab." He's red & white with a big cross on his back and runs around with his little siren, ( euro style siren ) his eyestalks flashing red yellow & blue, and goes around saving the day.

Anyway, that sounds like one tough crab. I know you'll have no trouble finding GOBS of useful info about it's care here on the interwebz.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just give it to a store that sells SW fish. Unless you want to start a SW tank, but I doubt that.


----------



## pixiedessi (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I assume since he's been living in a tank that hasn't been touched since december, then he can't be too hard to take care of. I don't plan on starting a saltwater tank to house fish, but since he is now my pet, I have plans of setting him up a one gallon saltwater tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No... At least 10 gallons please...


----------



## pixiedessi (Jun 14, 2011)

For one one inch hermit crab?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The system has to have stability in its parameters. If any water evaporates, the water changes to much. The larger the overall volume, the better.


----------



## pixiedessi (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah, I see. I think the best I can do for now is an emergency trip to petland for a new tank. Thank you!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Petco! They have the $1/gallon sale going on until the 23 of July or so.


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

@funlad is it only certain petcos or in store only? I looked online and I didn't see anything like that.

Thanks!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Its in store only.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

In store only and according to my local store, their sale ends today.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dang TOS...you are starting to scare me..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

hehe... 
Help! Emergency Crab! Save us!
_WeeewerrrWeeewrrrrWeeeewrrrrr... _
"Have no fear! Emergency Crab is here!"

Yay! Thanks for coming, E.C! Here's the situation...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol thats funny!


----------

